# Pacific treefrog!!



## agent A (Jul 29, 2012)

it's a miracle this guy is alive, my neighbors accidentally dried him up and he started getting death colors treefrogs get when dead but i soaked him in water and within 2 hours he was better


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 29, 2012)

AWWWW!


----------



## agent A (Jul 29, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> AWWWW!


isnt it cute!! :wub:


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 29, 2012)

wow thats so cool you were able to do that 

bet he is thankful


----------



## Danny. (Jul 29, 2012)

Cool frog! Glad he's doing better  

I had one escape only to find it months later underneath the dogs house perfectly fine!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jul 29, 2012)

OMG THAT IS CUTE :wub:


----------



## agent A (Aug 22, 2012)

2 new pics :wub: :


----------



## Danny. (Aug 23, 2012)

Very cool, what are you feeding it?


----------



## agent A (Aug 23, 2012)

Danny. said:


> Very cool, what are you feeding it?


lobster roaches

they both eat ravenously


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2012)

Where did you get it? I found one when I was out in Oregon a few weeks ago.


----------



## agent A (Aug 23, 2012)

Rick said:


> Where did you get it? I found one when I was out in Oregon a few weeks ago.


another forum member

and i have 2 of them


----------



## Danny. (Aug 24, 2012)

Any pics of the enclosure?


----------



## agent A (Oct 1, 2012)

they were in an 80oz deli cup with a paper towel on the bottom but i found them dried up today


----------



## patrickfraser (Oct 1, 2012)

So sad. You killed them.


----------



## agent A (Oct 1, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> So sad. You killed them.


you're next  

i think they were poisond by the dyes in the paper towel

my sis was the one who got the paper towels

so i'm gonna sue the company


----------



## patrickfraser (Oct 1, 2012)

Obviously you weren't keeping much of an eye on them if you found them dried up. I'm thinking lack of water and probably dehydration, maybe? It's not like you found a dead, moist frog, it was dried up. So I will assume it died and dried up before you even noticed the problem. Oh gosh, poor frogs. :angel:


----------



## agent A (Oct 1, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Obviously you weren't keeping much of an eye on them if you found them dried up. I'm thinking lack of water and probably dehydration, maybe? It's not like you found a dead, moist frog, it was dried up. So I will assume it died and dried up before you even noticed the problem. Oh gosh, poor frogs. :angel:


they've had many close calls

they were fine this morning and i just cleaned the cage over the weekend

i had school all day but still, poor babies  

i need to get into gray treefrogs


----------



## CoolMantid (Oct 1, 2012)

I want one of these guys so badly!


----------



## agent A (Oct 1, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> I want one of these guys so badly!


me too


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Oct 2, 2012)

I have a trio that'll be breeding in a few months. Mine are Baja California Tree Frogs though, not Pacifics.

All of the California Tree Frogs are extremely tolerant to drought, odd that they dried up in just a few short hours.

I'd like to get ahold of a couple of California Tree Frogs, their ability to mimic granite amazes me. Too bad I can never seem to locate any locally, just Pacifics and Baja Californias around here.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 2, 2012)

so sad  Where can u get an 80 oz deli cup?


----------



## agent A (Oct 2, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> so sad  Where can u get an 80 oz deli cup?


mantisplace


----------



## rs4guy (Oct 5, 2012)

You have to be careful with amphibians, they are so sensitive, such a shame you let them die..... Catch and release Phibians man.....


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Oct 5, 2012)

Actually, most amphibians native to the Western United States are not that sensitive, especially to dry conditions. I have a trio of Baja California tree frogs that I mist once or twice a week, and their viv is well vented, I allow the viv to completely dry before lightly misting. They have a water dish at one end of the viv that they can soak in, which is more than enough to keep them happy. I'm sorry, but this sounds like neglect.


----------



## agent A (Oct 5, 2012)

Golden State Vivs said:


> Actually, most amphibians native to the Western United States are not that sensitive, especially to dry conditions. I have a trio of Baja California tree frogs that I mist once or twice a week, and their viv is well vented, I allow the viv to completely dry before lightly misting. They have a water dish at one end of the viv that they can soak in, which is more than enough to keep them happy. I'm sorry, but this sounds like neglect.


ok well my other animals r doing fine

i had a baja cali treefrog but he died too

but they were wild caught animals, they may've been sick when i got them and keep in mind i am in CONNECTICUT, NOT CALIFORNIA, the altitudes and temperatures and barometric pressures here are MUCH different than from where these guys metamorphosized, perhaps the decreasing daylight i've been giving the nearby toads to stimulate hibernation harmed them, it hasnt harmed other animals

i wouldnt neglect an animal like that ok, i dont get something without making sure i can care for it and i find it a new home if i no longer can care for it


----------



## Golden State Vivs (Oct 5, 2012)

My remarks were not meant to be inflammatory, I don't know the conditions, I'm just commenting on my opinion based on the descriptions you gave of your set-ups and care. You are right, it is entirely possible that because they were wild caught that they may have come to you with some sort of parasite/infection. But lets be real, husbandry is husbandry, unless you were keeping them outside, the temps, barometric pressure, and altitude should not affect the well being of the frog to the point that it dies. Wild caught animals are brought into the US all the time, coming from many different countries, some die, but many survive, because we keep them in controlled environments.


----------



## Bug Trader (Oct 5, 2012)

There are numerous issues that could have led to the frogs death, the paper towells are possibly at fault but amphibians are very sensitive to all kinds of contaminates, like water quality, temps, substrate, ventilation which is a huge issue in treefrogs. Humidity needs to be able to lower throughout the day, this stops the risks of bacterial infections and other fungus related stuff. I have kept and bred amphibians well over a decade including some of the rarest darts and treefrogs out there that require a great deal of work and its always the simplest things people miss. The 80oz container was far too small for these frogs if it was the paper towells or lack of misting, ventilation it would have been something sooner or later.

There are any number of captive bred amphibians out there I would suggest keeping those over wild caught unless you want to start studying up on pathogens, and parasite loads and how to manage and treat them.


----------



## agent A (Oct 5, 2012)

i've actually captive bred firebelly toads  

i was planning on setting them up in a bigger cage with soil later in the month, they doubled in size since i got them and they certainly didnt just dry up, the dead bodies r moldy now, something that can't occur to something bone dry


----------



## Bug Trader (Oct 5, 2012)

Then your problem was lack of ventilation, They arent like any other frog or toad, treefrogs need air circulation to thrive.


----------



## agent A (Oct 5, 2012)

Bug Trader said:


> Then your problem was lack of ventilation, They arent like any other frog or toad, treefrogs need air circulation to thrive.


but i've kept green treefrogs fine with just top ventilation

they had ventilation on their cage lid

they were fine until monday and i've had them since july


----------

